# Corrections Officer Edward "Teddy" Dillon, III



## kwflatbed

*Corrections Officer*

*Edward "Teddy" Dillon, III*

Middlesex County Sheriff's Office, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 25, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 27
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/25/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corrections Officer Teddy Dillon was killed in an automobile accident while conducting an external perimeter check of the Middlesex House of Correction in Billerica.

His patrol car left the roadway and crashed into a wooded area along Treble Cove Road at approximately 4:10 am.

Officer Dillon had served with the Middlesex County Sheriff's Office for four years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Peter Koutoujian
Middlesex County Sheriff's Office
400 Mystic Avenue
Medford, MA 02155

Phone: (781) 960-2800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21339-corrections-officer-edward-teddy-dillon-iii#ixzz21g9OzGkI​


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Officer Dillon


----------



## cc3915

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka

Rip Sir 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

It's very sad that this happened and very sad how it happened. I'm just glad the cruiser didn't kill someone once he was gone. That would have only compounded the tragedy.

RIP Officer Dillon, your troubles are over.


----------



## HuskyH-2

RIP


----------



## dano448

Anyone attending the services for Teddy Dillon, my house is around the corner from the Church and Funeral Home. My home is yours. If you want a place to get off of your feet, use the facilites, or whatever. P/M me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## visible25

RIP sir


----------



## Guest

RIP CO Dillon III


----------



## Guest

RIP Officer Dillon.


----------



## DEI8

Rest in Peace


----------

